# Anything for elderly mom to do in Williamsburg during the Summer?



## jakezmom (Jan 22, 2007)

We will be staying at Marriott Manor in July and want my mom to come with us for the week.  She will not be going to Water Country or Busch Gardens with us though. Is there anything for her to do for the days we are at the parks? She won't have access to a car. 

I heard the Manor Club is in a remote area, not close to the outlets.  She can't stand the heat and is 68 years old, so she will not be sitting by the pool.

What are some things she can do while we are at the parks? Are there shuttles that can take her places?

She LOVES to shop so is this possible?

Thanks to all who can help!!!


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 22, 2007)

No, she probably will not want to go with you to Water Country but all the other sites in Williamsburg are great for young and old alike. Jamestown has it's 400 year aniversery this year, Yorktown is great, Colonial Williamburg is great and maybe Busch Gardens would be fine. 

The resorts may also have activities planned like shoping trips to the outlets.


----------



## planner (Jan 22, 2007)

She should try to attend the various performances at the Kimble Theater (Thomas Jefferson, George Washington et al.) and the candle light musical performances at the Capitol and Governors Palace in the evenings.


----------



## wackymother (Jan 22, 2007)

The Abby Aldrich Museum has one of the finest collections of American folk art in the world. It's moving into a new building right next to the DeWitt Wallace Decorative Arts Museum, and should be open when you go this summer. 

http://www.history.org/history/museums/abby_art.cfm

The museums sometimes have special programs during the day and they are within walking distance of the town square.


----------



## 3kids4me (Jan 22, 2007)

If she really can't stand the heat, she may be pretty miserable in Williamsburg in July.  We were there once in June and my daughter, also heat-senstive, could not even be outside for more than a few minutes, even sitting down.  Many of the sites also require a lot of walking...Jamestown in particular.

Of course, your mom could always sit in the pool!

Sharon


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 22, 2007)

Manor Club has a trip to Washington DC one day each week during the summer.  She might want to do that.

Manor Club has a spa.  Treat her to some spa services while she's in the unit.

I agree, she may very well like Busch Gardens and there are numerous shows and indoor activities there.


----------



## wackymother (Jan 22, 2007)

Sharon is right, it is very very hot and humid in Wburg in the summer. Walking around Colonial Williamsburg or Jamestown or Busch Gardens can be truly oppressive. On the bright side, they take their air conditioning very seriously down there and if your mother can spend (for example) part of the day in a museum, then dash across to the town square and into a restaurant, then a few minutes walking from shop to shop, that might be a pleasant day for her.

Jamestown has a large, air-conditioned visitors center with a shop, short movies, a nice cafe, and several exhibits. Definitely not enough to keep anyone entertained for more than a couple of hours, unless she's happy taking a book and nursing a cup of coffee for a while. You can meet some interesting people that way, I've found.

The big outlet mall (sorry, can't remember the name) has stores facing onto a parking lot. The individual stores are very well air conditioned but she will have to dash from store to store in the heat. There are other malls where she could be inside for the day.


----------



## Nancy (Jan 22, 2007)

*Exceptions to post*

I take exceptions to a few things OP says.  I don't think 68 is Elderly!  (Yep I'm close.)   We've been to WmBg several times at all times of year and I do most of it.  I would bet she'd like to do whatever the rest of the family does including Water County.  If she isn't willing to do most of what everyone else does, she should stay home!

JMHO

Nancy


----------



## stugy (Jan 22, 2007)

well, I'm not 68 either, but getting there.  We were in Williamsburg last summer with our daughter and her family.  It was miserably hot and humid and she could not have paid me to go to Water Country.   And walk around Colonial Williamsburg in that heat, no way. We did do Busch Gardens, going later in the afternoon and staying till closing.  Mom should make the trip with the family if she wants and then let her decide what she would like to do when you're there.   To be honest, I enjoyed staying back most days and preparing their supper when they got home.  I enjoyed reading a good book and watching a little tv which I rarely do at home.  And I enjoyed spending some evening time with them at the pool when the heat dissipated.  You can plan some things to do in the evening with her when it's much  cooler. Why should Mom stay home if she does not want to do everything they want to do.  Even my 7 year old grandchildren complained how hot it was.  And I too disagree that 68 is elderly.   Elderly, think 80's.
Pat


----------



## elaine (Jan 22, 2007)

*manor club should have activities*

I assume it has some family/adult activities such as tote-bag making, etc.  Also, since Manor Club is in Ford's Colony (big retirement community)---why not call the Manor Club and ask if there is a way for her to attend some of the residents' activities--I'm sure they have bridge, etc. They also probably have a shuttle that goes to the outlets at least 1X in the week---maybe ask if you could have some "special" consideration---never hurts to ask.
If no luck with Marriott--I would try the Ford's Colony sales office and ask them if she could use the shuttle, etc.---July will be light for them b/c many residents travel---and, again--never hurts to ask---esp. if she "might" be considering retiring there in the future--they are used to lookie-loos (SP?) b/c they know that many on a lark will fall in love with it (it is a SUPER retirment place--one of the tops in the US)-and come back to retire---ps. the Ford's Colony homes tours (check at sales office) are sort of fun to do, as well.


----------



## Emily (Jan 22, 2007)

I haven't been to the Pottery in a few years but if she loves to shop, that is the place to go.  Maybe the resort has a shuttle or can suggest a way for her to get there.   www.williamsburgpottery.com

Also, last year there was a free shuttle that went from williamsburg to VA beach. Not suggesting your mom does this on her own  - just for general info.


----------



## 3kids4me (Jan 22, 2007)

Where did the OP use the word "elderly" or even imply it?

And I also don't agree that mom should have to do everything the rest of the family does.  It's sweet of the OP to want her to have a vacation, to take her, and to want to accomodate her needs.  The heat affects people young and old.

I loved the Pottery and think that is a nice idea...but it is outdoors for the most part, with some indoor areas that I don't think are air-conditioned.  

Sharon


----------



## Bruce W (Jan 22, 2007)

"Where did the OP use the word "elderly" or even imply it?"

This was the title of the post:

"Anything for elderly mom to do in Williamsburg during the Summer?"


----------



## 3kids4me (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh...lol...guess I don't read the titles that carefully.


----------



## Nancy (Jan 23, 2007)

*Sorry*

Sorry I sounded so harsh in my response.  I'm just not quite ready to be called "Elderly".     Hopefully this will all work out okay.  I'm not familiar with Manor Club, so don't know what is available there.  Just remember a trip we took a couple of years ago with SIL who must be really "Elderly" as she is 15 years older than us.  She stayed at Timeshare near Disney and it was a problem with meals.  We kept having to go back to pick her up.  Sometimes we'd go and she'd say, "I don't think I want to go anywhere", so we wasted our time, plus the effort of leaving whichever park we were at.  We haven't invited her since!

Nancy


----------



## dmharris (Jan 23, 2007)

I read yesterday that 60 is the new 40 now that the oldest baby boomers are approaching 60.  If someone calls me elderly when I'm 68, I'd be offended.  Seasoned is a much better word.  Boomers will never be old.


----------



## wackymother (Jan 23, 2007)

Nancy said:


> Sorry I sounded so harsh in my response.  I'm just not quite ready to be called "Elderly".     Hopefully this will all work out okay.  I'm not familiar with Manor Club, so don't know what is available there.  Just remember a trip we took a couple of years ago with SIL who must be really "Elderly" as she is 15 years older than us.  She stayed at Timeshare near Disney and it was a problem with meals.  We kept having to go back to pick her up.  Sometimes we'd go and she'd say, "I don't think I want to go anywhere", so we wasted our time, plus the effort of leaving whichever park we were at.  We haven't invited her since!
> 
> Nancy



Difficult people come in all ages.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 23, 2007)

I love Williamsburg as it's a rest stop for me from the stress of business.  Manor Club only seems a little remote as it's in the middle of a very exclusive and expensive residential area surrounded by 54 beautiful holes of golf.  The setting is beautiful.

There's outlet shopping a-plenty nearby on Richmond Road...not far away at all...probably more than any other part of Williamsburg.  Restaurants too.  Probably 5 'Christmas' stores for some reason...Yankee Candle, etc.  I'm not a fan of the Williamsburg Pottery outlet area as it is quite disjointed with different buildings and difficult to find things...but it is huge.

Humidity will be a factor in July for sure.  I prefer May/Jun to July/Aug but the Fall can be bad due to residual hurricanes and the tail end of bad weather from the Gulf.   Manor Club has a much improved activity centre now and you might ask to be in the building on either side of the resort office (if you're in MMC - the original Manor Club) as it would be very close for her to use the spa and other facilities.  

Brian


----------



## jakezmom (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks to all who responded with useful information. Didn't realize that I would stir things up by saying my mom was "elderly" at 68.  

I put elderly in the title of the post to grab the reader's attention. Sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## dmharris (Jan 24, 2007)

no offense taken, and you did get our attention!  

The lobby of Manor Club is due to be refurbished in the near future, btw.


----------



## NTHC (Jan 24, 2007)

My niece just clarified the age thing this past weekend while talking to my parents on the phone while I was visiting.......she said..."AC(Aunt Cindy..as in me at 39) is crazy, but that's because she is old, you guys aren't, but that is because you are antique(my parents are 58).
Sooooo it is safe to say that age is in the eyes of the beholder....lol

Cindy


----------



## Jeni (Jan 25, 2007)

I am not aware of a local MMC shuttle and the local bus line (Williamsburg Area Transportation) does not stop at Ford's Colony. Cabs are not a frequent sight, although you can telephone for one. I also echo the replies that Williamsburg can be (and usually is) oppressively hot and humid during the summer. For the days you are at the parks, I would look to find something at MMC for your mom, perhaps the spa or some of the activities Marriott will offer throughout the week.


----------



## SBK (Jan 28, 2007)

*Some Observations*

The last time we were at Busch Gardens (August 2005), my then 74 year old husband of then 31 years, insisted that I finally put my then 58 year old body on the roller coasters that went upside down.  When I finally did it, I could not understand why I had resisted for so long.  Did NOT do Alpengeist -- that is NOT negotialble.  I loved every minute of every other ride -- did many of them twice.  I now have no idea why I was opposed to being upside down.

Until ... later that week, the vision in my right eye began to disappear.  Detached retina.  The ER doctor told us to get home to Northern VA ASAP to have it fixed.  The retina surgeon swore to me there was no connection between the rides and the retina.  I did not believe him until, last November while I was sitting quietly in my office, the vision in my left eye began to disappear.  This was more serious surgery, and I am still having vision problems.  The surgeon once again assured me that if the retina was going to detach, it would bloody well detach itself.

To get to my point -- enjoy it!  Do everything!  Take that "elderly grandmother" to places she hasn't been and encourage her to do things she hasn't done.  She may have the time of her life.

We will be in Williamsburg for sure in February (President's Day week at Powhattan Plantation)and May this year (We have tickets for the May 11 -13 Anniversary weekend and reervations for Patriot's Place.), and I'd like to go again in August or September.  We will absolutely do Busch Gardens again.


----------



## Avery (Jan 28, 2007)

jakezmom said:


> We will be staying at Marriott Manor in July and want my mom to come with us for the week.  She will not be going to Water Country or Busch Gardens with us though. Is there anything for her to do for the days we are at the parks? She won't have access to a car.
> 
> I heard the Manor Club is in a remote area, not close to the outlets.  She can't stand the heat and is 68 years old, so she will not be sitting by the pool.
> 
> ...



What week will you be there? I will be there with two boys the w/o July 8th, you can take them to the parks for me, while I take your mom shopping


----------



## jakezmom (Jan 29, 2007)

I will be there Friday July 13-July 20.  Hopefully we will have enough stuff to do for the week. 

My husband will take my 5 year old to Water County USA while i take my mom shopping! 
thanks for the offer though


----------

